# Good Read?



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi -- How do you know when you are into a "good read?"  With me it is when I break my reading pattern of 7:30pm to 9pm at night and find that I am  reading the ebook during the day, as well.

How about you?

ZU


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

When I look forward to going to bed just so I can pick up the book. Or when I keep reading into the early hours, though I know I have to be up early for work and will suffer the next day.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

When I am working at the office, or trying to write, and end up thinking about the book and not being able to wait to read it again.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Midnight, 12:30, 1, 1:30, 2 ... crap I have to work in the morning.


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with others - it's when you know you should be turning the light off and going to sleep but you just can't. The other sign is if you read it during the lunch break at work and on the bus on the way to work and on the bus on the way home and when you are eating your morning porridge and your husband is glaring at you and when family members are running errands and you are waiting for them in the car... 

OMG I just had a strange thought...in the past I would have read such a book in the bath as well. But I dare not risk getting the precious Kindle wet! Maybe a plastic bag?


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

The moment I go, "Oh, wow." Could be the first sentence, first paragraph, even fifty pages later. Then the book takes over my life.


----------



## Gayle Miller (Sep 22, 2012)

As above and when the imagery the book conjures sticks in your head.


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Hi -- How do you know when you are into a "good read?" With me it is when I break my reading pattern of 7:30pm to 9pm at night and find that I am reading the ebook during the day, as well.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> ZU


It happens with me when I read the whole book at once! If I see the book is a good one I don't start it until I have enough time to read it all!


----------



## AanFrazier (Oct 15, 2012)

For me it's when I find myself making time to get to the book!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

When I'm not skimming and I don't want the book to end, I know it's a good book.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ergodic Mage said:


> Midnight, 12:30, 1, 1:30, 2 ... crap I have to work in the morning.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

When I find myself thinking "I'll just read one more chapter...."


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

When I realise I've picked the book up with my files and taken it to work with me...


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

When I cannot stop reading, no matter what I have on my "To Do" list next.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

When I want to *read* it rather than to *have read* it.


----------



## carolineluvs2rt (Mar 31, 2011)

When I can't stop reading and get to work. Bad for me, but good for the author. I love when a story grabs me and I can't stop reading, don't you? I hope that's what my stories do for readers. I'm always upset when a reader says she/he is "reading" one of my books.   Authors strive to create books that readers can't put down. I love when I'm reading a book and absolutely HAVE to see what happens next. That's a great read!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree with those who say that you know its a good book when you *make* time to read more of it, whether sneaking in reading during the day or stay up late at night. I also find that the characters seem to invade my thoughts during the day, which makes me want to read about them even more.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Ergodic Mage said:


> Midnight, 12:30, 1, 1:30, 2 ... crap I have to work in the morning.


This^^^ and checking to see what else the author has written before I finish the book so I'll know if I have more to look forward to.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I put a label opposite the title page for books that I know I'll lend, and want to make sure get returned to my library. I usually do this once I've finished a book. I'm currently reading Nelson DeMille's newest, The Panther, and posted my label a quarter of the way into it.


----------



## carolineluvs2rt (Mar 31, 2011)

When I can't go to sleep until I finish--or until I can't focus. Of course, I am always sorry the next morning that I stayed awake, but some books demand it. Love when that happens, don't you?


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

When I look at the time and feel I am so sleepy, but convince myself that one more chapter couldn't do any harm.


----------



## peter_the_rock (Oct 26, 2012)

A good read is the one that you can re-read several times and yet each time, you find something more to it.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

Obviously when I feel I don't want to put it down, but I also focus a lot on the technical quality of the writing. 

If the sentence structure is off so that the language doesn't flow properly, or if the writing is rife with cliche or melodrama, or if there are grammar mistakes, it won't matter how good the plot may be, I'll be completely turned off and I won't continue reading.

So a writer needs to have good technical ability to keep me interested.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds silly, but it happens when, after I've put the book down and while it stays down, I'm wondering what the characters are doing "without my supervision."   That's obviously when I think they've come alive and I want to hurry and revisit them because I don't want to miss anything, even though that whole concept is preposterous. It's a second life, I suppose...


----------



## thedavebright (Sep 8, 2012)

It just has to keep me coming back. If I can't put it down then I know it's a good read.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Two things:

1. I find myself thinking _one more chapter_ again and again.

2. This might be weird, but a good read _really_ makes me want to write, to try and create the same feelings in others. If that makes sense.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> When I look forward to going to bed just so I can pick up the book. Or when I keep reading into the early hours, though I know I have to be up early for work and will suffer the next day.


This - except for the having to get up to go to work - my office is in the next room to my bedroom


----------



## Susiemax (Oct 25, 2012)

I generally find I know I'm onto a good thing when I carry either my Kindle or the actual book everywhere I go and when I'm stuck in traffic, which is often, I haul it out and read it as I wait for the cars to move an inch or two. Sometimes I've been so caught in a story this way that I haven't seen the traffic move and end up being hooted at...not ideal but there you have it!


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

I know it's a good read if I stay up reading it until my eyes begin to close on their own. When I love a story, I become obsessed with finishing it.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Usually, it's when I stay up way too stinkin' late on a work night, because I'm SO close to finishing it and just can't stop. Right now, though, I'm reading one where I sort of have the opposite reaction--it's so good that I'm forcing myself to read it as slowly as possible, because I know the next book in the series won't be out for another year, and I don't want it to end!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Eliza Baum said:


> I'm reading one where I sort of have the opposite reaction--it's so good that I'm forcing myself to read it as slowly as possible, because I know the next book in the series won't be out for another year, and I don't want it to end!


I've done this. When the book ends you feel quite down, almost as if you've said goodbye to some close friends .


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

If I start having conversations with the characters in my head, then I know I'm into the book, lol.


----------

